# AVM Fritzbox 3170: LAN voller Speed, WLAN 1/2er Speed...



## goliath (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das WLAN Fritz.Box 3170 gekauft, da ich mir DSL 16000 bestellt habe (bei mir kommen aber nur ca 14000 an, aber reicht mir auch schon )

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Wenn ich den Lappy per LAN an das Modem anschliesse, habe ich den vollen Speed von ca. 14000...

Nehme das LAN Kabel ab und mache per WLAN nen Speed Test (sitze 20cm neben dem Router ! Also keine Verbingundsprobleme o.ä.) habe ich "nur" ca. 6000-8000 Speed.

Also ist WLAN irgendwie langsamer.. Aber warum ??? Kann mir da keinen Reim draus machen...

Hat jmd. ne Idee ???

PS: Bei meinem richtigen PC mit AVM Stick USB bekomme ich schonmal 10000 per WLAN rein, aber schwankt doch sehr...

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...

Gruß


----------



## Triple-Y (18. April 2008)

vielleicht weil der Wlan nur 54MBs hat und Lan 100MBs ??
notfalls kann man auch avm dierekt anschreiben, die antworten sehr schnell und hilfreich.


----------



## DanielX (18. April 2008)

Geh mal weiter vom Router weg, wen man zu nahe an Funkquellen ist ist die Qualität auch schlecht.


----------



## Triple-Y (18. April 2008)

Ps. ich habe hier 3 PC´s am Wlan (7170 Fritz.Box) dran hängen und wenn ich daten hin und her kopiere, komme ich maximal auf 1MB/s . egal wie dicht alle PC´s - Laptops zusammen stehen.
ich schätze mal das ist das max vom W-lan ... ? oder ?


----------



## exa (19. April 2008)

nun ich denke nicht das es an der verbindung liegt, da diese von heutigen inetleitungen nicht wirklich ausgelastet werden kann...

denn wenn man jetz vergleicht das das netzwerk mit 54 mbit dem 16 mbit gegenübersteht, zwar nur theoretisch, aber die hälfte bringts bestimmt, womit wir immernoch bei 27mbit wären, die mit 16 mbit, die auch nur theoretisch sind, nich ausgelastet sind...

bleibt also praktisch die verbindung an sich, ich würde es wirklich mal mit variieren der entfernung probieren

is wie beim fernseher da darfst auch nich 20 cm vorsitzen, sonst erkennste nix, sitzt du aber 10m weit weg, is auch wieder nich gut^^


----------



## Ares_Providence (19. April 2008)

Also 54 Mbit ist eine Praktische leistung von 22Mbit(selbst die ist nichtmal erreichbar) Man erreicht bei WLan nie das volle Theoretische potenzialich hatte damals mit 54Mbit Wlan gerade mal ne nutz last von 6mibit die ich hin und her schicken konnte im Netzwerk. Nebenbei WLan lässt sich auch vo nsehr viel beeinflussen selbst der Elektrosmok hat auswirkung drauf.

Und ja es kann sein das du nicht die Volles last bekommst, ich könnte als beispiel auch das 16000 bestellen ABER ich würde nur eine Maximale Leitung von 3500 bekommen.

Nur weil man es bestellt bekommt man es auch net da liegen viele Faktoren zwischen, zu weit weg usw. .
Wenn du genau wissen willst wie viel maximal machbar ist geh zum Provider und hake mal nach, und dann beten das du nicht so ein Geldgeilen Idioten stehen hast, aber hast schon ne gute auslastung bei den 14Mbit

Zum schluss: Theorie und Praxis sind zwei dienge die meist sehr weit auseinander gehen, dies sollte man sich merken!


----------

